# Air conditioning white 2-105



## torchsaf (9 mo ago)

The cabs in the 2-105 aren't really sealed up that great. So I have been running with the windows out. 
The guys that spent the money on what ever after market air conditioning is available. Does it really do the job? Or should I just keep running with the windows out?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I would think a properly charged/operating AC system with clean externals of condenser/evaporator & cab filter would provide more comfortable conditions inside cab than with cab windows removed


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Our AC 7010 has all the AC components removed. The cost to replace them all is more than what we paid for the tractor, so it runs with the windows open and a school bus fan pointed at the driver (me).

I did get the AC fixed on one of our other tractors. Baler tractor AC getting fixed this year fingers crossed when the money tree blossoms.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Put quite a few hours on a 2-105 with working AC and while it wouldn't freeze you out it would keep you comfortable baling hay on a 90 degree sunny day.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

After replacing the A/C pumps on both the Whites I need to top off the R134 every season. Other than that everything is okay. Get you a set of A/C gauges and a vacuum pump and you can do it yourself. The originals used R12 but you can get adapters to go from R12 fittings to R134 fittings to "modernize" it. Gotta get the esther oil for it though, if you're using R134.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I think the reference to aftermarket ac means he has no original ac components.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

torchsaf said:


> The cabs in the 2-105 aren't really sealed up that great. So I have been running with the windows out.
> The guys that spent the money on what ever after market air conditioning is available. Does it really do the job? Or should I just keep running with the windows out?


If you are going with an aftermarket kit (something generic) get the biggest condenser you can fit. That is where the magic happens in regard to cooling.


----------

